# Jobs bei Canyon



## dbley_canyon (11. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

bei Canyon sind zwei neue Stellen ausgeschrieben:


Canyon steht für technisch überlegene Sportfahrräder, gefertigt von Menschen, die Ihre Leidenschaft für das Biken teilen wollen  das bedeutet Pure Cycling. Wir ermöglichen unseren Kunden das reine Fahrerlebnis, indem wir fortschrittliche Fahrradtechnologien entwickeln und ihnen stets bei ihrem Sport zur Seite stehen. Diese Haltung prägt unser Denken und Handeln und hat uns europaweit an die Spitzenpositionen in unseren Märkten geführt.

Zur Verstärkung unseres Teams im Canyon.Home in Koblenz suchen wir die Menschen, die unsere Idee des reinen Fahrerlebnisses mit uns und unseren Kunden teilen und stetig weiterentwickeln möchten. 

1.
Technischer Redakteur

Für die Weiterentwicklung der Qualität unserer Produkte und Prozesse ergeben sich im Rahmen der technischen Redaktion unter anderem die folgenden Aufgaben:

	Betreuung unseres technischen Forums.
	Recherche und Erstellen von eigenen Textbeiträgen für Online-Publikationen.
	Erstellen von Reportagen, Leitartikel, Newsletter, etc. 
	Spezielle Features erstellen Sie nach den Vorgaben des Marketings.


Mit den folgenden Eigenschaften, Kompetenzen und Erfahrungen sind Sie eine wertvolle Verstärkung für unser Team:

	Sie passen am besten zu uns, wenn Sie über journalistische und fahrradspezifische Erfahrungen verfügen.
	Wir freuen uns auf eine engagierte Persönlichkeit, die komplexe technische und fahrradspezifische Sachverhalte journalistisch aufbereiten und darstellen kann.
	Sie haben Spaß am stilsicheren und zielgruppengerechten Schreiben.
	Die tätigkeitsrelevanten IT-Tools beherrschen Sie problemlos. 
	Sie zeichnen sich durch Kommunikationsstärke und eine strukturierte sowie sorgfältige Arbeitsweise aus, sind eigenverantwortlich, zuverlässig und gewissenhaft.
	Eine hohe Einsatzbereitschaft, Flexibilität und Motivation sind für Sie selbstverständlich.
	Wenn Sie darüber hinaus sehr gute Englischkenntnisse und Affinität zu unseren Produkten mitbringen, sind Sie unser/e Idealkandidat/-in.

Im Rahmen Ihrer Bewerbung beschreiben Sie bitte als Arbeitsprobe die Funktionsweise einer Scheibenbremse und die Probleme, die beim Bremsen auftreten können. Reichen Sie diese Arbeitsprobe bitte mit Ihrer Bewerbung ein.

2.
Technischer Zeichner (m/w)
Es erwarten Sie spannende und abwechslungsreiche Projekte aus der Fahrradentwicklung / dem Fahrradbau. Sie unterstützen unser Konstruktionsteam und zu Ihren Aufgaben zählen insbesondere:
	3D-Modellierung von Einzelteilen und Erstellung von Baugruppen
	Zeichnungserstellung und -modifizierung entsprechend den Vorgaben und gemäß den geltenden technischen Standards
	Verwaltung der Zeichnungsablage
	Stücklistenerstellung, -bearbeitung und -pflege
	Erstellen der technischen Dokumentation
	Technische Unterstützung der Montage, des Vertriebs und des Service
	Enge Zusammenarbeit mit der Entwicklung und Qualitätssicherung

Mit den folgenden Eigenschaften, Kompetenzen und Erfahrungen sind Sie eine wertvolle Verstärkung für unser Team:

	abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Technischer Zeichner im Bereich Anlagen- und Maschinenbau 
	erste Berufserfahrung als Technischer Zeichner
	gute CAD-Kenntnisse in Solid Works und AutoCAD
	hohes Verständnis für technische Zusammenhänge 
	Selbständige und zielorientierte, strukturierte und gewissenhafte Arbeitsweise; Teamgeist; Flexibilität 
	sichere technische Englischkenntnisse in Wort und Schrift 
	gute Kenntnisse in MS-Office
	Leidenschaft für den Radsport

Kontakt:
Bitte senden Sie Ihre aussagekräftigen Bewerbungsunterlagen an: 
Canyon Bicycles GmbH | Frau Angelika Kronauer | Karl-Tesche-Straße 12 | D-56073 Koblenz | [email protected] | www.canyon.com

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## To-bi-bo (11. August 2009)

Hallo Canyon-Team,

wie sieht es bei euch mit Ausbildungsplätzen aus?
Da ich in 1,5 Jahren mit meinem Abitur fertig bin, wollte ich mich schonmal erkundigen.
Also die Frage, bildet ihr aus und wenn ja für welche Berufe?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dbley_canyon (17. August 2009)

Hallo To-bi-bo,

derzeit bieten wir folgende Ausbildungsberufe an:

Servicefachkraft für Dialogmarketing (m/w)
Bürokaufmann (m/w)
Fachkraft für Lagerlogistik (m/w)
Kaufmann im Einzelhandel (m/w)
Fahrradmonteur (m/w)
Zweiradmechaniker (m/w)

Bitte richte deine Bewerbung an:
Canyon Bicycles GmbH | Frau Angelika Kronauer | Karl-Tesche-Straße 12 | D-56073 Koblenz 

bzw.: [email protected]

Viele Grüße 
Daniel


----------



## dbley_canyon (26. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier kommt noch eine aktuelle Ausschreibung.
Beste Grüße

Daniel

Serviceberater (m/w)
Wir suchen flexible, motivierte und technisch versierte Serviceberater für die telefonische Kundenbetreuung im Inbound. Das Aufgabengebiet umfasst:
	Aktive Kundenberatung rund um technische Fragestellungen 
	Beratung bei Servicefragen im Bereich Technik, Erläuterung von technischen Problemstellungen 
	Beschwerde- und Reklamationsmanagement 

Mit den folgenden Eigenschaften, Kompetenzen und Erfahrungen sind Sie eine wertvolle Verstärkung für unser Team:
	Sie haben eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Zweiradmechaniker oder eine vergleichbar qualifizierende Ausbildung mit technischem Hintergrund. 
	Sie kennen sich mit allen Produkten der Radsportbranche aus. 
	Sie haben ausgeprägte Kommunikationsfähigkeiten, besitzen Durchsetzungsvermögen, Verhandlungsgeschick und sind belastbar. 
	Ihr Denken ist kundenorientiert, Sie sind flexibel, teamfähig und gewohnt, zielorientiert und selbständig zu arbeiten. 
	Redegewandtheit, akzentfreies Sprechen und eine gute Telefonstimme runden Ihr Profil ab. 
	Sie besitzen guten PC-Kenntnisse sowie gute Englischkenntnisse in Wort und Schrift. 


Kontakt:
Bitte senden Sie Ihre aussagekräftigen Bewerbungsunterlagen an: 
Canyon Bicycles GmbH | Frau Angelika Kronauer | Karl-Tesche-Straße 12 | D-56073 Koblenz | [email protected] | www.canyon.com


----------



## gobo (26. August 2009)

ach es geht wieder los


----------



## dbley_canyon (7. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir suchen außerdem einen:

Teamleiter Verkauf (m/w)

In dieser Position sind Sie als Teamleiter für den Erfolg der Abteilung und die tägliche Motivation Ihrer Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter verantwortlich. Sie leben den Verkaufsalltag vor und beweisen sich als Führungspersönlichkeit. Es ergeben sich unter anderem die folgenden Aufgaben:
	Organisation und Leitung der Geschäftsprozesse
	Umsatzverantwortung
	Gewährleistung des reibungslosen Ablaufs des Tagesgeschäftes
	Führung der Abteilung; Einsatzplanung der Mitarbeiter
	Ansprechpartner für alle kunden- und produktrelevanten Angelegenheiten 
	Aktive Kundenberatung und Verkauf 
	Verantwortlich für die Gestaltung und Pflege des Sortiments
	Gestaltung von Angeboten
	Präsentation des Unternehmens nach außen.

Mit den folgenden Eigenschaften, Kompetenzen und Erfahrungen sind Sie eine wertvolle Verstärkung für unser Team:
	Sie haben eine kaufmännische Berufsausbildung oder ein betriebswirtschaftliches Studium abgeschlossen und verfügen über eine ausgeprägte Kunden- und Vertriebsorientierung.
	Sie zeichnen sich durch Produktaffinität und umfassende Kenntnisse im Bereich Fahrrad (RR und MTB) aus; Radfahren ist Ihre Leidenschaft!
	Sie verfügen über nachweisbare Erfolge im Store Management und/oder Vertrieb, Sie besitzen einschlägige Berufserfahrung im Verkauf und in der Führung von Mitarbeitern.
	Professionelles und verbindliches Auftreten gegenüber Mitarbeitern und Kunden sind für Sie selbstverständlich.
	In der Mitarbeiterführung beweisen Sie hohe soziale Kompetenz und Zielorientierung.
	Sie besitzen ein hohes Maß an Organisations- und Motivationsfähigkeit, Engagement und Flexibilität.
	Sie beherrschen gängige Dispositions-, Statistik- und Planungstools; erste Erfahrungen im Umgang mit Warenwirtschaftssystemen sind von Vorteil.
	Fließende Deutsch- sowie gute Englischkenntnisse sind zwingend erforderlich.

Kontakt:
Bitte senden Sie Ihre aussagekräftigen Bewerbungsunterlagen an: 
Canyon Bicycles GmbH | Frau Angelika Kronauer | Karl-Tesche-Straße 12 | D-56073 Koblenz | [email protected] | www.canyon.com

Beste Grüße

Daniel


----------



## schlendrianNRW (10. September 2009)

nabend. 
wie sieht es denn mit einem grafiker aus? 
schwerpunkt print CI, Brand, Editorial-Design.....
bin unglücklich in meiner firma und suche was neues.
auch als freelancer ....

gruß


----------



## canyon_jobs (15. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben eine weitere Stelle zu besetzen.

Viele Grüße
Angelika Kronauer

*Aushilfe für unseren Webshop (m/w)*

Im Canyon Webshop finden Sie Einzelstücke, Sonderaufbauten, Musterräder sowie Restposten zu sensationellen Preisen. Es ergeben sich u.a. folgende Aufgaben:



Pflege von Datenbanken
Bestandsaufnahme und      Bewertung von Artikeln
Pflege von Statistiken
Zusammenstellen von      hochwertigen MTB und RR aus Einzelteilen
  Sie bringen die Bereitschaft mit, mindestens zweimal pro Woche ganz- oder halbtags der beschriebenen Tätigkeit nachzukommen  eine wöchentliche Arbeitszeit von 15  20 Stunden wird vorausgesetzt.

  Mit den folgenden Eigenschaften, Kompetenzen und Erfahrungen sind Sie eine wertvolle Verstärkung für unser Team:

 

Produktaffinität und      umfassende Kenntnisse im Bereich Fahrrad (RR und MTB) sind unabdingbar
Sichere Umgang mit CMS Datenbanken
Teamorientierung, Flexibilität und überdurchschnittliche Einsatzbereitschaft
Gute MS Office Kenntnisse
Kenntnisse in der Erstellung von Statistiken und Pflege unter Excel
Versierte Kenntnisse von Road- und MTB-Parts

 *Kontakt:*
 Bitte senden Sie Ihre aussagekräftigen Bewerbungsunterlagen an: 
 Canyon Bicycles GmbH | Frau Angelika Kronauer | Karl-Tesche-Straße 12 | D-56073 Koblenz | [email protected]| www.canyon.com


----------



## canyon_jobs (18. September 2009)

Hallo schlendrianNRW,

sorry, derzeit ist keine Stelle eines Grafikers vakant. 

Viele Grüße
Angelika Kronauer


----------



## canyon_jobs (22. September 2009)

Hallo,

suchen auch noch einen Teamleiter Lager (m/w). Details im Anhang.

Viele Grüße
Angelika Kronauer


*Teamleiter Lager (m/w)*

In dieser Position sind Sie für den Erfolg der Abteilung und die tägliche Motivation Ihrer Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter verantwortlich. Es ergeben sich u.a. die folgenden Aufgaben:

 Organisation und Leitung des Versand- und Lagerwesen
 Fristgerechte Planung und Bearbeitung aller Warenströme inkl. Bestandsführung
 Planung und kontinuierliche Optimierung von Abläufen der Beschaffungs-, Produktions- und Distributionslogistik
 Verantwortliche Bestandsführung und überwachung in Zusammenarbeit mit der Abteilung Einkauf
 Kontinuierliche Optimierung der internen und externen Abläufe, regelmäßige Berichterstattung an die Geschäftsleitung
 Mitarbeiterführung und Mitarbeiterqualifizierung, Personaleinsatz- und Urlaubsplanung

Mit den folgenden Eigenschaften, Kompetenzen und Erfahrungen sind Sie eine wertvolle Verstärkung für unser Team:

 Sie verfügen über eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung mit technischem oder kaufmännischem Hintergrund und mit der
Spezialisierung Lagerlogistik oder ein abgeschlossenes betriebswirtschaftliches Studium mit dem Schwerpunkt
Logistik oder eine vergleichbar qualifizierende Ausbildung
 Sie besitzen einschlägige Berufserfahrung und blicken auf fundierte, langjährige Führungserfahrung zurück. In der
Mitarbeiterführung beweisen Sie hohe soziale Kompetenz und Zielorientierung
 Sie sind belastbar, arbeiten eigenständig und schnell nach vorgegebenen Abläufen
 Sie verfügen über ein ausgeprägtes kaufmännisches Bewusstsein / betriebswirtschaftliches Denken, sind
organisationsstark und Ihr Qualitätsanspruch ist überdurchschnittlich
 Sie sind durchsetzungsstark sowie kommunikativ und zeichnen sich durch Ihre Hands-on-Mentalität aus
 Erfahrungen in der Radsportbranche sind von Vorteil
 Sie besitzen gute MS-Office-Kenntnisse; Kenntnisse in Navision sind von Vorteil

Bitte senden Sie Ihre aussagekräftigen Bewerbungsunterlagen an:
Canyon Bicycles GmbH | Frau Angelika Kronauer | Karl-Tesche-Str. 12 | D-56073 Koblenz | [email protected] | www.canyon.com


----------



## DIRTRIDER95s (22. September 2009)

wie sieht es denn bei cannyon mit ferienjobs aus 
weil ich wohne hier ganz in der nähe
liebe grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyon_jobs (22. September 2009)

Hallo Dirtrider95s,

wir bieten auch Aushilfsstellen an (siehe Homepage), klassische Ferienjobs jedoch derzeit nicht.

Viele Grüße
Angelika Kronauer


----------



## protec_vader (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Ist bei der Einstellung des Teamleiter für den Verkauf bereits eine Entscheidung gefallen?


----------



## canyon_jobs (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo protec vader,

wir befinden uns derzeit im Auswahlprozess. Eine Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen.

Viele Grüße
Angelika Kronauer


----------



## protec_vader (13. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## warmalschneller (15. Oktober 2009)

DIRTRIDER95s schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn bei cannyon mit ferienjobs aus
> weil ich wohne hier ganz in der nähe
> liebe grüße



Das ist ja der Volltreffer, den möglichen AG kontaktieren und dessen Namen falsch schreiben.....


----------



## Deleted 15311 (16. Oktober 2009)

warmalschneller schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Volltreffer, den möglichen AG kontaktieren und dessen Namen falsch schreiben.....




Und was machst du sonst so,Langeweile,keine anderen Sorgen?Wohl nicht sonst würdest du wohl nicht über anderer Leute Sorgen klug********n.......


Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Gibts bei Canyon auch eine Chance für die Leute, die Ihr Hobby gerne auch zum Beruf machen würden?


----------



## canyon_jobs (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Carboni1,

um Einsatzmöglichkeiten zu prüfen, schicken Sie doch einfach mal Ihre Bewerbung an [email protected]

Viele Grüße
Angelika Kronauer


----------



## canyon_jobs (29. Oktober 2009)

*Hallo,

wir suchen noch weitere Verkaufs- und Serviceberater. Bei Interesse bitte melden.

Viele Grüße
Angelika Kronauer

**Verkaufs- und Serviceberater (m/w) *

  Wir suchen zur Festanstellung flexible, motivierte und technisch versierte Verkaufs- und Serviceberater für die telefonische Kundenbetreuung im Inbound. Das Aufgabengebiet umfasst:

·Aktive Kundenberatung bei Fragen rund um unsere Produkte
·Aufnehmen von Bestellungen, Beratung bei Servicefragen 
·Erfassen von Kundendaten und Datenbankpflege. 

  Mit den folgenden Eigenschaften, Kompetenzen und Erfahrungen sind Sie eine wertvolle Verstärkung für unser Team:

·Sie haben eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung mit technischen oder kaufmännische Hintergrund oder eine vergleichbar qualifizierende Ausbildung
·Sie haben ausgeprägte Kommunikationsfähigkeiten, besitzen Durchsetzungsvermögen, Verhandlungsgeschick und sind belastbar. 
·Ihr Denken ist kundenorientiert, Sie sind flexibel, teamfähig und gewohnt, zielorientiert und selbstständig zu arbeiten. 
·Redegewandtheit, akzentfreies Sprechen und eine gute Telefonstimme runden Ihr Profil ab.
·Sie besitzen gute Englischkenntnisse in Wort und Schrift.
·Sie kennen sich mit den Produkten der Radsportbranche aus und verfügen über gute PC-Kenntnisse.

  Bitte senden Sie Ihre aussagekräftigen Bewerbungsunterlagen an: 

Canyon Bicycles GmbH | Frau Angelika Kronauer | Karl-Tesche-Straße 12 | D-56073 Koblenz | [email protected] | www.canyon.com


----------



## carboni1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Frau Kronauer,
Verkaufs- und Serviceberater würde mir sehr gut gefallen.
Meine Bewerbung habe ich heute per Email Ihnen zugeschickt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
D.Heidger


----------



## -.- (4. November 2009)

hi.
ich hätte mal eine grundsätzliche frage (ich hoffe, ich verärgere hier niemanden damit, da ich durchaus einsehe, dass es keine direkte antwort auf ein stellengebot ist, daher verzeihung bitte!):
ich studiere (psychologie) und bin daran interessiert, neben dem studium noch eine ausbildung zu machen. ich kenne leute, die das in anderen berufszweigen schon getan haben, wa sich mich frage ist, ob das auch für die folgenden ebrufe möglich wäre und wenn ja unter welchen umständen?
-> Fahrradmonteur
-> Zweiradmechaniker

liebe grüße und vielen dank
seb


----------



## bike1 (5. November 2009)

Hallo Canyon Team!

Entschuldigt die vielleicht etwas blöde Frage - aber die Jobs sind alle nur in Koblenz zu besetzten, oder?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## canyon_jobs (6. November 2009)

Hallo -,-

die Zugangsvoraussetzungen für eine Ausbildung zum Fahrradmonteur oder Zweidradmechaniker sind bei uns wie folgt: mind. Hauptschulabschluss mit sehr guten Noten, handwerkliches Geschick, sehr ausgeprägtes räumliches Vorstellungsvermögen, Teamgeist, eigenverantwortliches Arbeiten...

Die Ausbildung zum Zweiradmechaniker dauert i.d.R. 3 1/2 Jahre (unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen kann die Ausbildungszeit verkürzt werden), bei der betriebliche Berufsausbildung handelt es sich um eine  Vollzeitausbildung. Beim der Ausbildung zum Zweiradmechaniker wird der Auszubildende im Betrieb und zwei Tage pro Woche in der Berufsschule ausgebildet.  Hier wird es wohl zeitlich eher schwierig sein, Studium und Ausbildung miteinander zu verknüpfen. 

Des weiteren gibt es in manchen Unternehmen die Möglichkeit, ein  "BA Studium" zu absolvieren - Berufsausbildung in Verbindung mit Studium. Hier werden unterschiedliche Studiengänge angeboten. 

Viele Grüße
Angelika Kronauer


----------



## canyon_jobs (6. November 2009)

bike1 schrieb:


> Hallo Canyon Team!
> 
> Entschuldigt die vielleicht etwas blöde Frage - aber die Jobs sind alle nur in Koblenz zu besetzten, oder?
> 
> Schöne Grüße




Hallo bike1,

ja, die bei uns ausgeschriebenen Stellen sind alle in Koblenz zu besetzen.

Viele Grüße
Angelika Kronauer


----------



## -.- (8. November 2009)

hallo, frau kronauer.
Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort. Dann werde ich mich wohl leider woanders informieren müssen, auch wenn das sicherlich generell so ist, dass Auszubildende nicht teilzeit angestellt werden.
Liebe Grüße und Danke nochmal!
Seb


----------



## cobn (16. November 2009)

Hallo Frau Kronauer,

habe Ihnen eine private Nachricht geschickt. Rein Interessehalber.
Danke im Voraus

Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piwi69 (17. November 2009)

Hallo Frau Kronauer. Ich mache zur Zeit eine überbetriebliche Ausbildung zum Bauzeichner und dieser Lehrplan sieht ein 3 Monatiges Praktikum vor.Hätte "Mann" ein Chance bei Ihnen?Bin begeisteter Mountainbiker und das wäre der Traum für mich.Hobby und Beruf unter einem Dach!


----------



## canyon_jobs (18. November 2009)

Hallo Piwi69,

in diesem Bereich bieten wir leider keine Praktikantenplätze an.

Viele Grüße
Angelika Kronauer


----------



## Piwi69 (19. November 2009)

Schade!Aber vielen Dank für die Auskunft.

Grüße von mir und ich beobachte weiter.


----------



## Ghost91 (22. November 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich studiere zur Zeit im 1. Fachsemester Maschinenbau an der FH-Koblenz. Da ich meine Freizeit zum größten Teil mit Radsport verbringe, wäre es für mich sehr interessant einen Platz im Team der Firma Canyon zu finden. Mein Wunsch wäre es, während der Semesterferien des kommenden Jahres, das Team der Entwicklungsabteilung unterstützen zu können.

Sofern Sie einen Platz für mich in ihrem Team sehen, würde ich mich sehr über eine Nachricht freuen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michael Treitz


----------



## canyon_jobs (26. November 2009)

Hallo Herr Treitz,

lassen Sie uns doch bitte Ihre vollständigen Bewerbungsunterlagen zukommen, wir werden dann evtluelle Einsatzmöglichkeiten prüfen.

Viele Grüße
Angelika Kronauer


----------



## canyon_jobs (26. November 2009)

Hallo Herr Treitz,

lassen Sie uns doch bitte Ihre vollständigen Bewerbungsunterlagen zukommen, wir werden dann eventuelle Einsatzmöglichkeite prüfen.

Viele Grüße
Angelika Kronauer


----------



## McMannen (26. November 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich bin staatl. geprüfter Techniker und im Bereich der mechanischen Konstruktion tätig. Da meine Freizeit zu 90% mit aktivem Radsport gefüllt ist, würde ich gerne auch beruflich in diese Branche einsteigen. 

Da ich selbst zwei Räder von Canyon fahre und von der Technik und dem Design überzeugt bin, kann ich mir gut vorstellen das Canyon Team zu unterstützen. 

Ich freue mich sehr über eine Nachricht von Ihnen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Manuel


----------



## canyon_jobs (27. November 2009)

Hallo Manuel,

wenn Sie Interesse an einer Zusammenarbeit haben, lassen Sie uns bitte Ihre vollständigen Bewerbungsunterlagen - gerne auch elektronisch an [email protected] - zukommen. Wir werden dann mögliche Einsatzmöglichkeiten prüfen.

Viele Grüße
Angelika Kronauer


----------



## BlueCloud (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,suchen sie noch einen technischen zeichner? Gruß rené


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (5. Januar 2010)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> Hallo,suchen sie noch einen technischen zeichner? Gruß rené



wie erbärmlich ist das denn???? wenn du dich schon bewerben willst dann doch direkt hier: [email protected] und nicht übers forum.


----------



## BlueCloud (6. Januar 2010)

Siehst du irgendwo eine bewerbung oder ähnliche angaben die darauf deuten?es ist nur eine allgemeine nachfrage.der artikel ist nun nicht der neuste...auf die homepage kann ich gerade nicht besuchen.


----------



## canyon_jobs (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo René,

ja, die Ausschreibung des technischen Zeichners ist zwar bereits etwas länger platziert, aber immer noch aktuell. Bei Interesse können Sie mir gerne Ihre Bewerbung zukommen lassen.

Viele Grüße
Angelika Kronauer


----------



## Nikedge (24. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal nachfragen ob ihr für das Jahr 2013, Auszubildene als Zweiradmechaniker oder Fahrradmonteur sucht oder benötigt werden ?

Liebe Grüße

Niklas L.


----------



## Personal_Canyon (24. September 2012)

Hallo Niklas,

ja, wir suchen auch für 2013 wieder 2-3 Auszubildende für den Beruf Zweiradmechaniker in der Fachrichtung Fahrradtechnik. Nähere Infos findest Du auch auf unserer Homepage. 

Kannst Dich gerne bewerben.

Bis dahin liebe Grüße,

Andrea Krämer


----------



## Phini (25. September 2012)

Sehr geehrte Frau Krämer,
Gibt es bei ihnen, also bei Canyon, die Möglichkeit für ein Ausbildungsplatz zum Dualen Studium Fachrichtung Maschinenbau (Bachelor of Engineering)?
Wäre sehr interessiert!
Liebe Grüße
Sebastian S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Personal_Canyon (27. September 2012)

Hallo Sebastian,
vielen Dank für deine Anfrage. Derzeit bieten wir bei Canyon kein duales Studium an. Wir denken aber für die nächsten Jahre darüber nach, das Ganze hat aber eine gewisse Vorlaufzeit. 

Viele Grüße
Jutta Gatter


----------

